# How to watch DVD-RAM on my computer?



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

I have a 1.4GB DVD-RAM from Maxell that has 5 minutes of footage on it. 

I'm trying to put it into my DVD rom drive and nothing is showing up in the drive. Its as if the CD is blank.

When I run it on my friends computer, his shows three folders (for data when recording the footage on the camera) and from this one folder is able to find the footage already recorded.

Why can't I view it?

EDIT: I have a Dell Inspiron 6000, and it did the same thing on my other friends Dell Inspiron 6000. But the friends laptop who it worked on, they had a Sony Vaio. Hardware?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need a DVD drive that offers DVD-RAM capability, this is a hardware issue, not a software one. I have several machines that have DVD-RAM compatible drives, and XP handles them with no additional drivers.


----------



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

Unless there's a third one, I'm able to play/write DVD-+ RW.

http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/index.php/taxid;567450213;pid;510;pt;2

That link also says I can.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It could be the media. The drive may not see it. One solution is to update the firmware of the DVD drive, but that could be risky as anything that goes wrong could make your drive dead.


----------



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

http://support.necam.com/Optical/ND6650A_specs.asp

Theres a more official site on the drive. So by the looks of it, no DVD-RAM ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Get the Nero Info Tool from Nero Tools Download, it'll tell you all about the real capabilities of your drive, including DVD-RAM capability (or not).


----------



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

Well that solved that problem... no DVD-RAM capability.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

JW, beat me to it. 

The first link did say CD-RW/DVD-ROM, then below that went on to say DVD-RAM...


----------

